# klein kurve



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I think they are ok, nothing to write home about, just one more gadget to carry.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

They do their job well. If youre working on a lot of romex at the same time, they are worth it. If just for the sake of not using a box knife to slit the romex and possibly prevent a cut to your hand.

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> They do their job well. If youre working on a lot of romex at the same time, they are worth it. If just for the sake of not using a box knife to slit the romex and possibly prevent a cut to your hand.
> 
> ~Matt


I have been using knives over 40 years and am yet to cut my hand with one. Use a hook blade if you slip a lot.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I use the K1412 for romex jobs and was always iffy about it cutting into the conductors. Have renovated three houses with them and not a problem as of yet. Also have 11053's for industrial and commercial. I like 'em.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

had a 12 yr. old at the jr. high school take a NASCAR type collectable knife to class to show his buddies. he was ARRESTED and suspended for a year. no wonder kids dont carry pocket knife no more.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> had a 12 yr. old at the jr. high school take a NASCAR type collectable knife to class to show his buddies. he was ARRESTED and suspended for a year. no wonder kids dont carry pocket knife no more.


 
Got to thank those bleeding heart liberals for that one. I got my first pocket knife at three and have always had one (if not more) on my person since.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

well in that case, can anyone offer up any tips for removing the jacket of 14/3, 12/3 etc. i always seem to cut myself or whatnot


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

crash_777 said:


> well in that case, can anyone offer up any tips for removing the jacket of 14/3, 12/3 etc. i always seem to cut myself or whatnot


Hold the end of the cable in your off hand and pierce the jacket with a hook blade (I use a hawks bill) and pull away from your other hand. I ride the knife tip on the filler cord. Keep the cutting edge in the jacket, if you have to pull hard the blade is dull which is dangerous. Lessons on human gutting upon request.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

hmm, maybe my failure has something to do with using a utility knife....?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

crash_777 said:


> hmm, maybe my failure has something to do with using a utility knife....?


It is much easier to skin romex if you have some blade to keep in the cut, so a hook works best.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a linemans skinning knife, I hold the romex with my right hand and slit only the topside of the insulation with my left hand, peel the insulation back and slit it again with the knife wa-la stripped! But then again I've wired like 3 houses in my time so don't take my advice I live inside PLC cabinets


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I have been using knives over 40 years and am yet to cut my hand with one. Use a hook blade if you slip a lot.


You know, I never thought to use one of those 'carpet blades' for wire sheath! I could slap myself :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dowmace said:


> I use a linemans skinning knife, I hold the romex with my right hand and slit only the topside of the insulation with my left hand, peel the insulation back and slit it again with the knife wa-la stripped! But then again I've wired like 3 houses in my time so don't take my advice I live inside PLC cabinets


 
You have more experience than I do with houses.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ALso with the new SimPull romex, all you need to do is cut a little of the sheath back, grab ahold and pull at a 90 degree angle [or close to] the cable and it just rips right off.

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You know, I never thought to use one of those 'carpet blades' for wire sheath! I could slap myself :laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


 
I wouldn't call this a carpet knife 

http://www.acetoolonline.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=KLE-1570-3


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I wouldn't call this a carpet knife
> 
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=KLE-1570-3


I wouldnt either. I said carpet blade, I thought you were talking about this:
http://www.toolbarn.com/product/malco/UBH50/

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I wouldnt either. I said carpet blade, I thought you were talking about this:
> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/malco/UBH50/
> 
> ~Matt


 
I use the Hawkbill myself but see many guys with the type you posted. They work well with romex jacket.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I just nip the romex jacket where i want to strip it, and pull it off.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I wouldnt either. I said carpet blade, I thought you were talking about this:
> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/malco/UBH50/
> 
> ~Matt


That blade is meant for cutting fiberglass/asphalt roofing shingles.

Carpet guys use a double edge razor blade in some sort of nonretractable knife.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

heel600 said:


> That blade is meant for cutting fiberglass/asphalt roofing shingles.
> 
> Carpet guys use a double edge razor blade in some sort of nonretractable knife.




Whatever you say man, Im just a dumb electrician. :laughing: [Jokin with ya]

~Matt


----------



## wirebender (Dec 18, 2007)

crash_777 said:


> well in that case, can anyone offer up any tips for removing the jacket of 14/3, 12/3 etc. i always seem to cut myself or whatnot



These work really well on 3 wire.

http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...iv=3&l1=wire_strippers&l2=lilripper&l3=45-025


----------

